
Cortana lets Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella down during live presentation - lighthawk
http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/cortana-lets-microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-down-during-live-presentation-31534465.html
======
ChuckMcM
Ouch! It is the cardinal rules of demos, chances are it won't work as you
expect it too.

